# Moen Cartridge Tools



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a moen stem removel tool I can't think on it's technical name right now. But I used it once on a deck mount to remove the retainig ring. Went back to the same house do to sand still in the lines at the Masterbath Tub. I can't get that tool to grab the slots like it did last time. I feel it seat in to the groves, Feels like I'm spinning the ring loose, But it's not spinning any thoughts or ideas how to get this piece of crap apart?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is this the tool your talking about?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Close*

Ron 
It kinda looks like that. But mine has a tee handle with a bolt that goes down the middle to screw into the stem to help pull it out. i wish I could get a picture of it to show you.

But for the most part it the same concept of the one you are showing me. Got any suggestings?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This tool here?










Or this tool?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is this the cartridge your dealing with?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Or is this what your dealing with?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

It's like the bottom one. I will try to take a pic of my tool this week end and try to post it on here.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> I will try to take a pic of my tool


Dude, please don't. I really, really could do with out that.

Kidding man! I know what you meant. Just couldn't pass up a chance to razz you a bit.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Dude, please don't. I really, really could do with out that.
> 
> Kidding man! I know what you meant. Just couldn't pass up a chance to razz you a bit.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If your dealing with roman tub valve, you need to use this tool, it is designed to unscrew the retainer ring, not so sure the other tee handle tool is for that purpose, if you look at any parts break down found on Moen site it will show this one tool, this could be the cause of the trouble on removing the retaining ring.










​


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*The Tool*

Here is 2 pictures of it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That tool is for pulling single handle cartridges, the pic is to small for me to tell if is for the non posi temp cartridge or the one that does posi temp and non posi temp, but it won't work on any two handle Moen valve.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the tool you need.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess I will have to track one of those down. The 3 suppliers I mainly deal with don't sale a whole lot of Moen stuff. I stumbled across the one tool I have it cost me like $35.00 it worked once to get the retaining ring out but I can't get it to work again.  
Thank you for helping me out. 

There is one thing I have to say, I can NOT stand moen faucets.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> I guess I will have to track one of those down. The 3 suppliers I mainly deal with don't sale a whole lot of Moen stuff. I stumbled across the one tool I have it cost me like $35.00 it worked once to get the retaining ring out but I can't get it to work again.
> Thank you for helping me out.
> 
> There is one thing I have to say, I can NOT stand moen faucets.


Get a phone number for your local Moen rep, more than likely he will send you the tool you need for free, they are generally very good at taking care of the trade.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you really want to fix this Moen faucet right, take that piece of $hit out and install a delta faucet.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> If you really want to fix this Moen faucet right, take that piece of $hit out and install a *Dornbracht* faucet.


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> There I fixed it for you.


* Yes, DornBracht...a household name for the everyday average american family.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought 2 moen extractor tools and they have been riding around in my truck still in the plastic bags they came in for a looooooong time. I bought them because I didn't won't to get caught needing them and not have them but have never had to use them. Delta is king here which I don't ever recommend for a new install but they sure are easy and profitable to work on from a repair standpoint. 

The worst part of this thread is that I thought I had everything I need to work on Moen should I ever run across it but apparantly that is not the case. I thought Kohler was bad because they re-engineer everything they produce which requires a gazillion different repair parts but at least you don't need a lot of special tools to work on them. I think my recommendation will simply be replacement if I ever come across Moen.

I almost installed a Moen t/s valve a year or so ago. I confess, I was in a hurry didn't have my usual Gerber 3 handle replacement valve and picked up a Moen at Blowe's (I am sufficiently ashamed for having actually bought a faucet at Blowe's). Got back to the job took it out of the box, saw what a piece of crap it was, boxed it back up, returned it and drove to the supply house to pick up what I knew I needed to begin with.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> * Yes, DornBracht...a household name for the everyday average american family.*


How many average American families have a Roman tub in the first place?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Almost everything built in the last 20 years around here will have either a large (42" wide) garden tub or jetted tub either of which normally will have a rtf. This is true even of sub 2000sf garden homes. It's funny because I am told often how the only people in the house who use it are the kids! It's like an indoor swimming pool for them. So the great master bath sanctuary gets taken over by the kids just like everything else in the house. Then the first thing you know they've gone off to college and your wondering what the heck happened :blink:.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There's plenty here where I'm at.


----------

